# hello



## JBrainard (Jun 27, 2006)

What's up y'all. I'm having a hard time finding any information on Emei Kung Fu. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  

http://www.kungfu-taichi.com/servlet/kungfoo/Action/Resource/ResourceKey/1411

Try also searching O-mei Kung Fu on google.


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. That led me to a set of instructional VCDs, but what I was really looking for was schools. Any ideas?


----------



## Kacey (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk - sorry I can't help with your question... hopefully, you'll post more even if that question doesn't get answered.


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 27, 2006)

Thank you for the warm welcome. I did find a set of instructional VCD's, but no schools. I did find a lot of references to "Emei Baguazhang" however. I'm thinking of taking Bagua for a couple of years and then getting into "pure" Emei.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 27, 2006)

JBrainard said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip. That led me to a set of instructional VCDs, but what I was really looking for was schools. Any ideas?


 


http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLD,GGLD:2004-41,GGLD:en&q=O%2Dmei+Kung+Fu+schools

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&rls=GGLD%2CGGLD%3A2004-41%2CGGLD%3Aen&q=Emei+Kung+Fu+schools

These links may lead you to some sites with more info.  Also tried to post your question in the Kung Fu section of MT.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome and good luck with your search!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  HKPhooey already provided you with some links; hopefully they will aid you in yur search.


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 27, 2006)

That last link you sent me led me to a list of local links. I have yet to check them out, as I am at work right now :wink2:. Thank you.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk! :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## matt.m (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome, happy posting.  Their is a wealth of knowledge on these sites.


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 27, 2006)

I feel that I must thank all of you who replied to my initial greeting. I have never had such a warm welcome on a forum before. Lucky for me, it was this forum, as martial arts are my passion.
Now I just need to figure out how to create an avatar and signature...


----------



## Lisa (Jun 27, 2006)

JBrainard said:
			
		

> I feel that I must thank all of you who replied to my initial greeting. I have never had such a warm welcome on a forum before. Lucky for me, it was this forum, as martial arts are my passion.
> Now I just need to figure out how to create an avatar and signature...



User CP found on the blue bar on the top of every page, look on the left hand column and click on the different icons to get to the avatar and the sig line


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 27, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> User CP found on the blue bar on the top of every page, look on the left hand column and click on the different icons to get to the avatar and the sig line


 
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Gemini (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT, JBrainard!  How's the research going?


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 27, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Welcome to MT, JBrainard!  How's the research going?


 
All I found was some instructional videos. Oh well...


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi and welcome to MT!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT 

Enjoy~!!


~Tess


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting


----------



## matt.m (Jun 28, 2006)

One thing that may help is going to google and typing in the city you live in + what you are looking for like this.   "St. Louis" + "Kung Fu Schools"


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 28, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT!


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank you bobster, KenpoTess, Jade Tigress, and Stone Dragon for the warm welcome. I will be posting later today on a Kung Fu specific forum...


----------

